

Why isn't there a search on HN?  - sainib

I would really like to search for whatever I am looking for before asking people and waiting for reply.. is there a way I can search on HN?
======
zoowar
You could even click on the 'search' item in the footer.

------
appmylife
Searchyc is ok, but I wish there was a better display of the links. We won't
always know what to search for, and may miss some amazing links after they are
lost in the mix.

------
elliottcarlson
<http://searchyc.com> fills that need; and Google seems to index new threads
on here that are minutes old...

~~~
byoung2
I have a feeling that if someone submitted Hacker News as a Rate My Startup
post, lots of people would point out that it lacked search, and that relying
on an external search engine was unacceptable.

I think it would be nice to be able to do an advanced search, such as
searching for posts with fewer than/more than X number of comments, Karma
points, etc., or excluding new users, including an arbitrary list of users,
etc. in addition to just keyword searches.

~~~
elliottcarlson
I somewhat agree and disagree;

I'm not sure how many of those advanced features are worth the effort of
developing -

fewer than/more than: I don't see the benefit of this except for threads that
are really active, which easily could include slight flame wars and off topic
discussions

karma points: perhaps useful

excluding new users: don't see the point - throw away accounts are popular
here and tend to come up frequently - I can't think of a single scenario where
I would ever want to filter threads like this

including list of users: somewhat useful, if going to a users profile and
filtering by a single user wouldn't be good enough

the only thing I could see as a useful advanced search option would be url
filter to find posts about certain domains.

Granted these are just opinions on how I would use a HN advanced search
feature; so my opinion could be part of the minority.

------
weel
Go to google. Type into the search box:

    
    
      site:news.ycombinator.com <whatever-your-query-is>

